# 2. Testival im süden????



## Radon-Bonn (20. Oktober 2011)

2. TESTIVAL IM SÜDEN?????
Wir überlegen, ob wir im Süden ein 2.tes RADON TESTIVAL veranstalten sollen. Termin könnte der 20. oder 27.11 sein. Da wir schon in München mit den Bikes waren und in Brixen und auf der Eurobike in Friedrichshafen, würden wir gerne eine geeignete Location finden.
Würdet ihr bitte so nett sein, der Maike unter [email protected] ein paar Orte vorschlagen, die ihr notfalls anfahren würdet. das ganze muss natürlich so zentral liegen, dass alle davon profitieren. Wir haben überhaupt keine Ahnung, wo hier die Ballungszentren liegen. Aufgrund der Webstatistik könnte man sich Raum Stuttgart oder Freiburg vorstellen! 
Bitte falls gewünscht: SCHNELL REAGIEREN


----------



## Mahe5 (20. Oktober 2011)

Stuttgart wäre super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stay_different (20. Oktober 2011)

augsburg oder nürnberg/fürth


----------



## ueberflieger96 (20. Oktober 2011)

stay_different schrieb:


> augsburg oder nürnberg/fürth



Genau! Frankenland wäre super.


----------



## duschy (20. Oktober 2011)

nürnberg/fürth


----------



## stay_different (20. Oktober 2011)

fürther stadtwald gibts soweit ich mich entsinne schöne strecken


----------



## kleinrotwild (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin für die Schwäbische Alb, Standort Reutlingen oder Umgebung.
Aber sollten wir das nicht per eMail der Maike schreiben?


----------



## hmx3 (20. Oktober 2011)

1. Die Idee ist absolut super.

2. Ein Ort um München wäre für uns Össis auch interessant.

3.Somit wäre für mich Augsburg, oder Bikepark Bischofsmais die idealen Locations.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde die Aktion sehr begrüßen. Habe mich schon geärgert, dass die erste Veranstaltung so weit weg ist.
Als Veranstaltungsort wäre für mich natürlich der Raum Stuttgart ideal. Ich würde aber auch bis ca. 100km Anfahrt in Kauf nehmen.

Man hat halt doch große Vorbehalte ein bike zu bestellen, wenn man noch nie draufgesessen ist...

Grüße
Chris


----------



## DannyCalifornia (20. Oktober 2011)

super Idee!! Um Reutlingen (schwäbische Alb) herum gibts viiiieeele schöne Trails, weiß nich genau, was für ne Location ihr euch vorstellt.


----------



## Matze. (20. Oktober 2011)

ueberflieger96 schrieb:


> Genau! Frankenland wäre super.



Das ist ja schon fast Norddeutschland...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnie1976 (20. Oktober 2011)

Genial wir möchten auf die Liste!! Wir wären zu zweit beim Testen dabei. Sind aus München, Isartrails wären nätürlich am schönsten. Augsburg oder Nürnberg wären für uns auch eine gute Alternative. Stuttgart ist auch 
für uns ok  
Wir würden gerne 29 er 10.0 in 16" und 18" testen und Black Sin 8.0  oder 10.0 in 16" 

Katja & Philipp


----------



## Burnie1976 (20. Oktober 2011)

Genial wir möchten auf die Liste!! Wir wären zu zweit beim Testen dabei. Sind aus München, Isartrails wären nätürlich am schönsten. Augsburg oder Nürnberg wären für uns auch eine gute Alternative. Stuttgart ist auch 
für uns ok  
Wir würden gerne 29 er 10.0 in 16" und 18" testen und Black Sin 8.0  oder 10.0 in 16" 

Katja & Philipp


----------



## Themeankitty (21. Oktober 2011)

Fichtelgebrige wäre geil


----------



## Bench (21. Oktober 2011)

Süden?

Oberstdorf!

Alternativ auch Kempten, Füssen, Memmingen
Nach Füssen könntet ihr auch nen Fotograf mitnehmen und dann Bilder vor Schloß Neuschwanstein schießen


----------



## V.Finch (22. Oktober 2011)

Großraum Stuttgart oder auch Schwäbische Alb wären spitze!


----------



## mongolight (23. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem 2. Testival ist eine Super Idee - allerdings ist der 27.11 schon sportlich was das zu erwartende Wetter angeht - warum macht Ihr das nicht im Frühjahr 2012 z.B. im März ??? 
Was bringt die Vorfreude auf ein solches Event - wenns dann schneit oder die Trail's von Regen überflutet und nicht befahrbar sind ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kevinphillip (24. Oktober 2011)

Ehrwald wäre cool.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (24. Oktober 2011)

Gibts denn schon was konkreteres? Bzw is schon geklärt, obs überhaupt stattfindet?


----------



## ChaosB99 (24. Oktober 2011)

Freiburg rum !!


----------



## Burnie1976 (27. Oktober 2011)

@radon 
Wie siehts den jetzt aus? Habt Ihr euch entschieden ob ja, nein, wie wo warum und wann? 

Wäre schon sehr freundlich, hier ne Info rauszugeben. 

Für uns wäre es ideal wenn das Testival stattfindet. Wir sind gerade auf der suche nach neuen Rädern.


----------



## Brzoza29 (28. Oktober 2011)

Für mich am besten München oder Umgebung. Das wäre super!


----------



## DannyCalifornia (31. Oktober 2011)

Jungs schreibt ne e-mail an die o.g. adresse, hier im thread zu posten bringt nix


----------

